# Speed sensor troubles



## amountainmama (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone any experience with their speed sensor? 

I just took off the fancy 17" wheels for the winter and put on 16"rims and studded snows.

Within 100 miles the ABS, Slip and TSC lights came on.

I took it to the Nissan dealer and was told the speed sensor for the RR wheel is bad.

Coincidence or did changing the wheel size do something?
Egad the part is $278!!! Yikes. And that's only one of 4 sensors.

I guess my question is, how important is it to change that sensor and can you put a used one from a salvage yard in?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If you've got a sensor out, ABS/Slip/Traction control won't function, which could be good or bad, depending on how you drive. *I* wouldn't care either way. If the wife was driving it, I'd like it to be working right.
Salvage yard parts would be a crap shoot. Could be good, could be bad (lotta help there eh?  )
I would think there would be a procedure for checking those sensors, ohmmeter, continuity checking, etc. First thing I'd do is pull the wheel back off and check the connectors, maybe see if you jacked up something around the speed sensor or not.
Then again, you might've pissed off the ECU by changing tire sizes, but I don't see how the ECU could know the difference. I think it's coincidence.


----------



## emptyh (Apr 10, 2015)

*ABS and Traction control light on.*

Hi, I have a 2013 Xterra 4wd, auto, and my rear, driver side speed sensor is showing bad on a scanner. The dealer wants an exorbitant amount for a new one ($300). Does anyone know if there is an after market solution, less cost?
I've read a lot of internet problems with these speed sensors, so Nissan must have a problem, which means I have a problem. 
This is my second Xterra.... the first one (2003) was very good.

---------------------------------




amountainmama said:


> Has anyone any experience with their speed sensor?
> 
> I just took off the fancy 17" wheels for the winter and put on 16"rims and studded snows.
> 
> ...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi
I agree the price for them is nuts. Just curious though shouldn't these be covered by warranty on a 2013? If not maybe you could try and give it a clean? I looked at Rock Auto and those for rear of a 2009 are $218 without shipping, so dealer price isn't that bad.


----------



## emptyh (Apr 10, 2015)

*ABS and Traction control lights are on*

The cost of a "rear" abs speed sensor is anywhere from $200 to $300. The "front" sensors are $19 for an after market one. I have no idea why the difference in price. They look to be just magnetic pick-ups. 

Does anyone know of a sensor from another manufacturer that maybe adaptable?


----------

